# Burstner headlight bulbs



## Simon1613 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have recently purchased a Burstner elegance i681 2004 model and are about to take her to France for the first time. Do I need to change my headlights because the covers you usually fit seem to cover the whole light because they are spots rather than UK headlights. Can you advise please.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have the “Bulls Eye” type headlights AND the beam angle is correct then I wouldn’t bother. 

I have this type of (and mine are the super bright HID not Halogen type) headlamp fitted to my car and have NEVER been “flashed” by an annoyed Frenchman in the past 8 years because the beam pattern is so well defined again the alignment of the headlight beam is critical, (your local MOT station has the equipment to accurately check/adjust them) 

I go to France on average 3/4 times a year and my total time there is around 10-12 weeks (and Yes I do drive around at night) 

If you are bothered then purchase a set of “Eurolight” stickers (eBay is cheapest) they come with VERY comprehensive instructions on how to fit them to all sorts of headlamps INCLUDING the “projector” (Bullseye type)

Andy


----------



## Simon1613 (Aug 29, 2018)

Many thanks for your prompt response and expert knowledge.😄


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simon1613 said:


> Many thanks for your prompt response and expert knowledge.😄


Glad to help! Every single person on this forum had to learn at some point.

No such thing as a stupid question, only a fool who doesn't ask!

Andy


----------

